# I Need Motivation



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I have two shops, packed with a myriad of tools and machines. I like to work with my hands to create things. Lately, I haven't even been motivated to walk out to the shops to start something. I have a serious lack of motivation I can't seem to overcome.

Christmas is coming, and normally I would be out there creating all sorts of Christmas and holiday decorations to sell or more likely, give away. I spend time on Pinterest.com looking at all of the "eye candy," and pick things I know I can produce, or modify in some manner. Nothing seems challenging.

I have the ability. I just don't have the motivation. :frown:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Joe I'm 55 and in the same boat . I've got too many projects to accomplish , so instead I have a whiskey and procrastinate lol


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I have a similar issue, too many "projects" filling the shop. Some are tools, parts, pieces and devices still in their shipping boxes that I haven't gotten to. Can't seem to prioritize what to work on. Feel like a hoarder sometimes. I'm using the past two months weather with humidity as the major excuse. I tried a major cleaning, but it only showed there isn't enough room. I go out there and many time get overcome by what isn't getting done.

Best example is that during the summer I went to a swap meet and found a "great" deal on most linear motion parts to build another faster CNC 200+ ipm, but only 2' x 4' cut area. A prior weekend I came up with the 8020 framework. Between the swap meets and dusty inventory, I probably have 70% of the parts, but where to put it if I finished it??? Answer is to get rid of something already taking up space, but that is where the comparison to a hoarder comes in.

My answer to getting started making something happen, is to commit to a sibling or son/daughter for a project. Spouse stuff doesn't work as well since you can get too many day passes. Getting somebody else to work on the "something" with you is also helpful just for keeping you on track.

Steve.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Has there been any changes in your life that you might subconciously be reacting to, or possible health issues? Then again, maybe you do just need a break.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Joe I'm 55 and in the same boat . I've got too many projects to accomplish , so instead I have a whiskey and procrastinate lol


Hmm, maybe need to find the tequila I put away.
Steve.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I got an order for a Polish Eagle plaque, and by the time we got done talking the order was up to 9. Had 2 1/2 weeks to get them done for pick up Labor Day week end. That kick started me to get into full shop mode.

Not going to go out of my way for the holidays this year. I'll take what comes in, but not going to go looking for stuff to do. 

The deer herd needs some more thinning.

HJ

Nothing wrong with a little libation while creating, especially when the eyes are closed.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Do something small that only takes a couple of hours. Sometimes I just need an icebreaker.

Or, look up the fox chapel "gizmo's and gadgets" magazine and make a rubber band machine gun.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sometimes I find myself not having clarity about what's next. I have a process i have my clients go through that clears this away. Take a loose leaf notebook and, placing only one item per page, write down everything that is passing through your brain. Get it all down on paper. The brain does not have a hard drive, so putting each thought on paper lets you unload the constant mulling over and over. 

Fiddle with each page/ideas, and then move that page/idea to the top. That will be the one to take on. 

Some of us ARE tool collectors. Those tools get used occasionally, but not a lot. Is there anything wrong with that? Only if you are a puritan. I think some of that acquisition impulse may come from childhoods where we didn't have all that much. Maybe its just making up for those lean times, and doing it because we can. No sin in that unless you're a Puritan at heart.

Or perhaps, its just that we like making something a few times until we get it right, then want to move on?

Take a break, go find a movie, volunteer to make something nice for an organization. I'm thinking of popping for materials to build theatrical flats for the local community theater. One thing you guys pointed to was the power of making a promise to others, kind of putting your @$$ on the line. Once you get making something, all the iffiness disappears, doesn't it?

Or just enjoy the whisky. No one says you have to do anything else. Right?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Some of us ARE tool collectors. Those tools get used occasionally, but not a lot. Is there anything wrong with that? Only if you are a puritan. I think some of that acquisition impulse may come from childhoods where we didn't have all that much. Maybe its just making up for those lean times, and doing it because we can. No sin in that unless you're a Puritan at heart.
> 
> Or just enjoy the whisky. No one says you have to do anything else. Right?


Probably a lot of truth in that, Tom. I grew up very poor, and am now just poor, so I get what I can when I can, even if I may not use it much, if at all. Never know when you'll need it. Drives my wife nuts.

But, whiskey tastes better with sawdust in it.

HJ


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> But, whiskey tastes better with sawdust in it. HJ


 @honesttjohn I am a bourbon guy. For various reasons, I wind up mixing it with a little peach syrup. BTW, I grew up fairly poor myself, we raised chickens to eat. Big family and depression era parents. Tom


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Go out there and clean up. Put everything in it's place, then stand back and see how nice it looks. It being so neat will drive you to make something. :smile: Also build something you have never made before.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Joe I'm 55 and in the same boat . I've got too many projects to accomplish , so instead I have a whiskey and procrastinate lol


I find Jameson [or any other Irish Whiskey] gives me all kinds of inspiration. Of course perhaps that shows in the projects I do. :grin:

Since I never work from existing plans and I'm never sure what I'm going to make next I often run into the same problem of being in the doldrums. When that happens I go to the shop and start playing with scraps of wood until I see a shape or combination that looks like it has potential.

Actually my recent Anniversary box was started because I was between projects and the idea popped into my head while looking at what materials I had laying around and trying to think of something to make. [Fortunately it also came at a convenient time.]

I'm an advocate of just doing something — anything — to kick your brain in gear. Glue a couple of scraps together ... cut some scrap on the bandsaw ... rout a design in a piece of wood. Once your hands start to get busy the rest will follow.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

All good advice I guess. I am heavily involved in politics. Watching America crumble beneath my feet while being unable to do anything to stop it really irks me. Friends say, "Just ignore it!" Well, that is not in my DNA. 

I disconnected my DirecTV over a year ago because they offered 500 channels of nothing worth watching. The news networks are nothing but sock puppets spreading pure propaganda, and it takes everything I have to walk away when some fool starts gushing over the thought of a Hillary presidency. I wish I could turn it off, but I can't. I am finding it difficult to plan even four hours into the future, because it seems that it will all be for naught.

I was going to mow the lawn today. I guess it can wait until tomorrow morning. So much to do, and absolutely zero desire to do any of it. 


.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You are not alone, Joe. I have many friends in the same boat. Ignoring what’s happening politically may not be in your DNA but your friends who say “Just ignore it,” recognize that being so intensely focused on it isn’t healthy.

In college I discovered the writings of the Greek philosopher Epictetus and his words have guided me many times. He said, “There is only one way to happiness and that is to cease worrying about things which are beyond the power of our will. We cannot choose our external circumstances, but we can always choose how we respond to them.” 

Maybe that’s just another way of saying “Just ignore it.”

Personally, I don’t watch news programs because they just raise my blood pressure. I watch Turner Classic Movies if I watch TV, but I’m better off in the shop where I can get away from the world for a while to a happy place where wood and sawdust are in my control and I can fix all problems. It’s a groovy place to be.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The thing that's getting me this election season is how stupid all my grandchildren are, believing the propaganda being delivered by so-called news people. It's as if every generation has to make the same stupid errors. Oh well. I went out to start a new frame and skipped the news tonight.


----------



## olliecooper (Jul 18, 2013)

For me, getting a new tool is a form of motivation for getting me back in the shop. Also, in the past year, I've taken classes on how to make dovetails, how to make spoons, and how to make knives. Inspiration to get back into hand tools and I swear projects are more rewarding when you shape things using hand tools.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I believe we all go through these lean times when we just don't feel like doing anything. When I find my self in that situation. I go out and clean my shop. Just start at one end and go through the whole thing. While doing that, I always find some little project that I need to make my shop better, more organized. I will stop and build a needed shelf or a devise that I just realized I need. Some times I end up just looking at a magazine of shop jigs. You can always use another jig. Sandra will usually come to my rescue with a request for some thing to be built. She complained that since I have not finished the deck around the new back porch, it is too tall for her to comfortably step down, so she ask for some thing temporary. Only took a few minutes but while doing that I found something else that needed to be done. and off we go.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

I know this sounds funny but if I eat too much bread (gluten) I have no motivation. I'd rather sit around and do nothing. I went in to see the MD a few years ago because I was tired all three time, I was 35 and in good shape but it was a drag to get off the couch. She suggested the gluten allergy (it was the fad at the time I guess). She said she could run some blood tests for about $250 or I could just cut it out of my diet. So I saved the money and cut it out. My energy level and motivation came back. Now if I cheat and eat a bite of bread i can tell. 
I love pizza so I make sure to only eat it when I know I can be a sloth for a couple days.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh and another vote for cleaning. My shop has been a mess for a few months and I just can't get out there to work on any projects. 
It started with piles of scrap cedar from the doors I built in the spring. Then things pile up over the summer. Oh and it's been really hot. 
After working all day/week in the sun residing a house I just don't have the energy to clean or build.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Clear the clutter in ones shop also clears clutter from ones mind.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

When this happens to me , I take on a woodwork project for my local cancer research charity. They are are always grateful and I find it gets me going again.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

For me, I've just finished 64- big projects and now there's a lot of "office work" yet to be done. The temps have exceeded 90F for everyday for a couple of months, now. When younger, I could handle the hot weather; but now - not so well. Here where I am on the map, we have some high humidity and (to me) that makes those hot temps seem even worse. Never can I find much inspiration for woodworking in hot temps - cool or cold is much more to my liking when working with wood is concerned.

I am developing a new product for my Pocket Form Isolator product line and that is being done with an upgraded software program from what I was familiar with prior to this last endeavor. The enhancements to the software are amazing and to top that off, I'll be working with a new mold-maker (we use injection-molded parts for this product line) with some newer strategies - most of which I find appreciation for.

Finally, after a long time of very hot weather; and the obligatory construction economic slowdown that happens during election years - I was able to do a wood-working project on Saturday and it was a "doozey". It was a free-standing, three-sided and cantilevered shelving unit for my reptile room. It sits above the quite large cage that I built for my Asian Water Monitor. My wife calls that cage the "Taj-ma-Lizard", due to its complexity and costs. Whenever one builds reptile cages, there needs to be consideration for some things that ordinary furniture often doesn't need: things like access to controls, access to serviceability, water-tightness, ventilation and air circulation, visibility, etc. This new shelving looks simple, yet governs access to numerous controls and variables.

Interestingly, said Asian Water Monitor had worn-out her welcome at the age of three years. I traded her out to the same guy that got her for me and her value had doubled in those three years - but she never became the tame and calm lizard that I was hoping for. When you have a lizard that grows that fast and eats that much and can do so much damage to someone in a matter of seconds - it quits being fun! Not wanting the "Taj-ma-Lizard" to be a wasted expense, I traded her out for one highly desirable lizard and 5- new snakes. The new lizard is an Argentine (Giant) Tegu and appears to be a female. Currently, she is 42" long and has a weight of about 12 pounds. She is as tame as a puppy and is now very good friends with Jericho (our Belgian Malinois). This type of lizard is thought by many to be the most intelligent of any reptiles and has a potential lifespan of 15-20 years. It is omnivorous, whereas the monitor was strictly carnivorous.

My 14'-3" work desk and overhead two-story cabinets have proven to be exceptionally ideal for my design work and has even given me room to teach some of my employees how to produce 3d drawings in AutoCAD. I placed individual switches for circuits of lighting inside and below the entirety of the two-story cabinets, which has also proven to be perfect. I am yet to build the doors for the fronts of the cabinets, but with all of said cabinets open (and lighted when necessary) it is helping me to remember where all of the stored items are. Similar to the fronts of my built-in snake cages and the Taj-ma-Lizard, the doors will be removable individually. The top tier of cabinets is 34" from front-to-back and I must use a step-stool to access it. There will be 3- 4' wide doors across the front of the top tier. The top tier cantilevers over the lower tier - which is 23" front-to-back (that 11" "step-back" saves my forehead) and will require 6- 2' wide doors, also removable individually. Both levels of doors will be supported via "French Cleats" for ease of removal. Completely removable doors provides (IMO) the best possible access - with no door folded up, down or to the side to possibly get in the way. My snake cages have been this way for almost 10- years, now and I really like it A LOT!

Whenever I'm not actually building things, I am designing things - EVEN IN MY SLEEP!...and as someone who has been a SUCCESSFUL INVENTOR for many years now, let me tell you this: I HAVE PROBABLY FAILED 10-15 TIMES FOR EVERY SUCCESS, BUT I KNOW THAT THE BEST WAY FOR ME TO LEARN THINGS IS TO GIVE THEM A TRY. When I decide to take-on a project, I DO NOT HAVE AN EXPECTATION of initial success, because my projects are, for the most part; original, unique and high-tech. There's no book on "How to build something that's never been made yet"! But when I fail, I simply chalk-it-up to a lesson learned. This is why my KEY EMPLOYEES are so VALUABLE to me. Their lips are sealed and they are extremely smart and creative! By the way, I DO NOT DRINK.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

*Motivation*



The Hobbyist said:


> I have two shops, packed with a myriad of tools and machines. I like to work with my hands to create things. Lately, I haven't even been motivated to walk out to the shops to start something. I have a serious lack of motivation I can't seem to overcome.
> 
> Christmas is coming, and normally I would be out there creating all sorts of Christmas and holiday decorations to sell or more likely, give away. I spend time on Pinterest.com looking at all of the "eye candy," and pick things I know I can produce, or modify in some manner. Nothing seems challenging.
> 
> I have the ability. I just don't have the motivation. :frown:


Why not find a children's home or orphanage locally. Get in touch and commit to making some toys for Christmas. Make the promise and then get on with it, can't let them down. And you will feel a whole lot better. Most can be made from your scrap stock so little outlay.
Cheers


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

I have the luxury of living in Canada, where we don't have to suffer through a continual barrage of political mumbo-jumbo on a never ending basis.

Perhaps that's one reason I never watch TV. Whatever minimal "news" I hear about comes from other sources.

So, you've had a ton of suggestions as to what to do...here's what I do.

Every day I make a point of doing something, regardless of how big or small it is. Today, for example, the missus' car needed looking at for an overheating problem. Turned out that BOTH the electric fans on her car, one for the a/c condenser and the other for the radiator were shot. The local Honda dealer only wanted a mere $1.064.88 for the two motors. Nada, I dinna think so laddie.

Ordered them from Rock Auto in the U.S. for a saving of just $941.72. That's the saved part! Cost was $123.

So you see, sometimes just getting something done might save you an otherwise unavoidable expense.

If I were you, I would start with cleaning up 25% of the shop. No point in doing it all in one go. That can wait until tomorrow. :smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

@The Hobbyist - Do you need some inspiration? I have been watching YouTube videos alot while my eye surgery heals. I'd be glad to post some ideas for ya.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I forced myself to get out to mow the lawn today. It is a moderate task, at over two acres. I should have done it Friday, or Saturday, or Sunday, and certainly by Monday. The sad thing about procrastinating on a task that GROWS is that the longer you put it off, the harder it becomes. Gotta get out there tomorrow (or the next day ) with my Cyclone Rake and vacuum up the dried grass, toss it into a pile and burn it. Setting things on fire always cheers me up!


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I guess I should go get a pile of 10 ga. sheet metal and just start cutting lifesize silhouettes. you know ... the cowgirl leaning on the fence post, the cowboy sitting on the fence rail, the children chasing a ball ... Maybe after I prop up a few of them, I'll get inspired.

Halloween is coming. Now where did I put that file with all of the walking zombies? Funny thing is, you can use silhouettes of people dancing, and with just a slight modification, you get fantastic 'Walking Dead' figures! The 70's style dance silhouettes work best. We had the moves!

70s Dance Silhouettes










.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Sometimes one needs to sit and think and other times one just needs to sit and that's where a good whiskey helps.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Everend said:


> I know this sounds funny but if I eat too much bread (gluten) I have no motivation. I'd rather sit around and do nothing. I went in to see the MD a few years ago because I was tired all three time, I was 35 and in good shape but it was a drag to get off the couch. She suggested the gluten allergy (it was the fad at the time I guess). She said she could run some blood tests for about $250 or I could just cut it out of my diet. So I saved the money and cut it out. My energy level and motivation came back. Now if I cheat and eat a bite of bread i can tell.
> I love pizza so I make sure to only eat it when I know I can be a sloth for a couple days.


I wouldn't doubt that's half my problem . So tough cutting it all out though


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Otis , I swear your the most motivated man in the world . Wish I had that kind of energy and your gift for inventing


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

@Rainman Rick:

My "method" of inventing is actually VERY SIMPLE! SO SIMPLE, in fact; that many people don't believe me - but it is true!

Think of something that is a "Pain-in-the-Butt". It will need to be in a field in which you (whomever wishes to be an inventor) is knowledgeable. There can be any number of motivating factors, but initially don't be thinking about getting rich - because very often THAT DOES NOT EVER HAPPEN! Very true in the business of product development, IT TAKES MONEY TO MAKE MONEY...and that's just the tip of the financial iceberg...don't risk money that you cannot afford to lose. Even if you have a "financial partner" (angel, backer, whatever) DON'T WASTE THEIR MONEY!

Once the "Pain-in-the-Butt" in a field where you are expertly knowledgeable is determined, RESEARCH to find a solution to the P.I.T.B., if there seems to be no product or method solution to said P.I.T.B., try to solve it with a METHOD - this METHOD can use _imaginary_ products! Those imaginary parts might be something that you could invent, but be realistic.

If there's a huge market potential for your idea - you may be on to something good. If you and only two other people on the planet will appreciate it for what it does - you're wasting your time. *Warning:* SECRECY MUST BE MAINTAINED! IF YOU MAKE DRAWINGS, DO NOT SHOW THEM TO ANYONE, BE SELF-CRITICAL TO THE POINT OF REFINEMENT - BUT DON'T GIVE-UP! DO NOT SHARE THE IDEA WITH ANYONE! COMPANIES THAT OFFER TO PAY FOR YOUR IDEAS ARE A SCAM - THEY WILL TAKE YOUR MONEY and SELL YOUR IDEA TO THE HIGHEST BIDDERS...I HAD A TERRIBLE AND EXPENSIVE EXPERIENCE IN THIS AREA MANY YEARS AGO ON TWO OF MY INVENTIONS. NAIVELY, MY BROTHER AND I GAVE SERIOUS MONEY AND AN AUTOMOTIVE MANUFACTURER BOUGHT MY IDEA FROM THE COMPANY WE PAID.

I'm involved in 54 patents currently - with several others pending or in various stages of development and I cannot emphasize this enough...be secretive. The Patent Office needs to know if you have shared the idea, and if so to how many and you need to be prepared to give FULL DISCLOSURE of every person and every conversation. If there are more than what they consider reasonable, they may throw-out your patent application! The problem is: I tell person "J", he tells person "K" and "L", then "K" tells "M" and "N" and "O" and "P", etc. Before long, the entire world has heard about it and eventually one or more of them will take it to the patent office and swear that it's their original idea! I've helped countless people with inventions and this happens so often it is MIND BOGGLING!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Joe, Maybe what you need is a project that you believe is one step above your level of ability. It's a challenge to see if you can make it work. i tend to get bored doing the same thing over and over. As a hobbyist, I challenge myself by trying something new on each project. I'm happiest when I'm trying to figure out how to do something. Even if I screw it up, it's my motivation.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I am trying to focus on Halloween at the moment. I want to make some killer props, and set them up at a friend's house. He always has a big party with 100-200 people from his church. Lots of kids, food, games, etc.

This year, I have taken an interest in adding to the decorations. I think I'll start with a series of life-size silhouette lawn zombies, backlit and walking out from a fog bank.

I could do the graveyard. My CNC tables would make awesome tombstones, but perhaps I will tackle that after I have a dozen zombies painted and ready to go. I will plasma cut them out of 11 ga. steel plate and prop them up with a steel stake in the ground.

I also have plans for a surprise, although I am not sure I can pull it off. AtmosFEAR FX



.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The Hobbyist said:


> I am trying to focus on Halloween at the moment. I want to make some killer props, and set them up at a friend's house. He always has a big party with 100-200 people from his church. Lots of kids, food, games, etc.


Here ya go, Joe.
FrightProps - Halloween Props, Animatronics, Decorations, Controllers, and Pneumatics


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Darkness up here winds me down pretty seriously.. I found it my days as a salesman ( not aloud to wind down). that a few books on motivation gave me a some helpful tips.

" while our mood is not under our direct mental control... our muscles are, Force your face to smile and ... watch how that impacts your feelings." Projects are similar for me, if i just force myself to start on something, even a repeat boring item, it gets me moving, once I am moving motivation and creativity on the higher end tends to follow. 

So control the muscles... the mind will follow.....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

@OPG3 
Well Otis , I broke the cardinal rule already , can't keep my mouth shut lol . Great advice , and thanks for the post . Very interesting information , and it's a shame how easy it is to get duped .


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

The best way to get motivated is to tell SWMBO that you are going to make something for her. She will nag you until it's done. You will bust yourself to get it done to stop the nagging!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Knothead47 said:


> The best way to get motivated is to tell SWMBO that you are going to make something for her. She will nag you until it's done. You will bust yourself to get it done to stop the nagging!


Or, tell her you're making something for a neighbor and she'll start nagging that "You don't ever build or fix anything around here". That'll keep you on the run.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Scottart said:


> " while our mood is not under our direct mental control... our muscles are, Force your face to smile and ... watch how that impacts your feelings." Projects are similar for me, if i just force myself to start on something, even a repeat boring item, it gets me moving, once I am moving motivation and creativity on the higher end tends to follow. So control the muscles... the mind will follow.....


I am going to try this on the blah days.

Steve.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I now have so many things going on that I can't find the energy to do them. I have a BIG yard sale coming up. I am building a 1,200 sq. ft. extension onto FrankenBarn. I have started a Facebook Drone Owners Group. (Gosh, they're addictive!) I am setting up to teach classes using the PlasmaCam line of CNC tables and software that runs them. I have to start setting up Christmas decorations. I am buying a forklift to help me move things around... I am forcing myself to get up and get moving. It is difficult, but I am accomplishing things! 

Joe



.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

The Hobbyist said:


> I now have so many things going on that I can't find the energy to do them. I have a BIG yard sale coming up. I am building a 1,200 sq. ft. extension onto FrankenBarn. I have started a Facebook Drone Owners Group. (Gosh, they're addictive!) I am setting up to teach classes using the PlasmaCam line of CNC tables and software that runs them. I have to start setting up Christmas decorations. I am buying a forklift to help me move things around... I am forcing myself to get up and get moving. It is difficult, but I am accomplishing things!
> 
> Joe
> 
> ...


Wow I need a nap just thinking about all that lol . In my case my home renovations are going to keep me broke and busy till I die


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe, what do you do with your spare time?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have come to see that life shows up the way you say it will. This is not magical thinking, but an actual brain function of a region called the Reticular Formation. Its job is to attend to whatever you direct it too. For example: Look around the room you're in and see all the red. A lot of it, right. Take a moment and identify all the RED. 

Now, notice all the blue. All of a sudden it is everywhere, correct?

And when you noticed all the blue, did you notice that the red disappeared or was quite suppressed? That is the Reticular formation in action.

So, when you intentionally look for something, or even an attitude toward the day in front of you, yoyu will find it. It was always there, as in opportunity, something needing doing, something you love, if you say so. Problem is most of us simply don't say, or are very careless about our saying--whatever, so we get what we say we'll get. Not magical, not woo woo stuff, but brain function of the human being in, or not, in action. 

Not waxing philosophical here, but this is all about how to make life great. Pick something that matters to you and look for something in that arena. And you do that by saying so. So, say. (BTW, we teach a portion of our consultation called "The Secret of the Universe," We call it that because it is.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tom, so true. I don't know the science behind it but there's a bit of common sense here that some of us (yeah, me too) miss. Many years ago, a psychologist friend of mine told me something so simple, and so obvious, that it changed the way I think. It goes like this, "The way you feel right now is based on what you are thinking right now. If you are having depressing thoughts, you will be depressed. If you're having happy thoughts, you'll feel happy. If you control what you're thinking you'll control how you're feeling." Obvious, right? Not for a lot of people, me included. If i start down the path of thinking about the "dark side" I have too recognize it and pull myself out of it by changing what i'm thinking about. Not always easy. This goes back to the original question that Roger asked about motivation. There are days when I just don't feel like working in the shop. Sometimes there's a good reason so it's ok. But other days it's more a matter of dragging my butt downstairs and getting to work. On those days, i try to focus on a part of the project that i'm looking forward to. Sometimes it's just finishing it, other times it's trying something new that I've been thinking about. Other times it might simply be the thought of "I love the smell of sawdust in the morning." Then again, maybe I just need a better dust collector


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Barry747 A small difference is helpful. Maybe instead of saying thoughts you are having, you say, thoughts you are entertaining. That seems to help some. Entertaining means you are directing your thoughts rather than having them washing uncontrolled over you. People don't really pay much attention, but language is a very important operator on the brain, and therefore a person. Someone I knew said, language gives you being (being human that is), so language will also give you mood, attitude, problems and solutions, boredom and elation, fun and gloom. I like this philosophical stuff, particularly when it is useful. I see a brand spanking new bandsaw in my immediate future.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tom, I agree with your statement about language. However, I prefer to use "having", for the reason you stated. All thoughts are not necessarily controlled, especially negative ones. The challenge is to recognize the negative and bring them under control and turn them around, as much as possible, to positive. 

A somewhat simple example is what my wife are I are going through right now. We have, after a year and half, finally sold our home in the Philly suburbs and are contemplating a down size move to the west coast of Florida. We are headed to FL tomorrow to find a place to rent until we're sure that we want to settle there. Packing has been overwhelming. We have "stuff" going back 60 years, 71 is you include a pair of my baby shoes, that has accumulated from my wife, myself, four children and a mother-in-law who moved from a 6 bedroom home and various apartments until she ended up in a nursing facility. A month ago when it looked like the sale would go through, I looked around our basement and came close pretty close to a having a panic attack. The space is almost 1,000 square feet, all of the walls are lined with shelving and there were piles in front of all the shelves that just left a narrow walkway around the basement. My shop is one corner, and has, like most everyone's shop, stuff I haven't used in years but am afraid to throw away because I might need it. My scrap bins has bits and pieces that go back 12 years from when I first started to get serious about woodworking as a hobby. 

Now, to the point. In terms of the shop, I was able to mentally take a step back, and think about what I wanted my new shop to look like once we're settled. It will be a one car garage sized shop. I then thought about what projects I want to make in the future. That changed the depressing feeling of being overwhelmed, facing all that accumulated "stuff", to a more optimistic outlook because I was able to focus what i would need in my new shop. As I began throwing things out, it became easier and made me feel much better about the whole thing. 

I know this is a very simplistic example of why i used the word "having" rather another word. In the end, if using the word "entertaining", or any other word, helps anyone else realize that they can control what they are thinking and helps to change their mood than I have accomplished what i set out to do in this thread. 

Now, it's back to the basement to finish 4 cutting boards that are in work. As soon as i'm done the rest of the shop can be packed up and, with about 30 days until settlement, i don't have much time to lose.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

The Drone Group was a flop. It is the old story ... "Who will help me till the field? Who will help me plant the wheat? Who will help me harvest the crop? Who will help me bake the bread? *NO ONE responds.*

Then you ask, "Who will help me *eat *the bread?" and everyone rushes to get a seat at the table! No one wants to work for anything these days. Everyone wants a handout. 

I have since added three more drones to my collection. Two DJI Phantom 4s, a Mavic Pro, and most recently, a Splash Drone which is amphibious, and can land on water and launch from it, as well as see under water with the 4K camera. Sadly, there is little time to fly them.

Coming back to this post, things have morphed into new goals in the past several months. 

Halloween came and went without notice. I didn't make even one un-dead zombie.

I am currently trying to buy a commercial building on the old town square. I am adding machinery to my shop too. A parts washer, and a brush machine to clean off metal. 

The expansion to the metal shop is coming along too.

Joe


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What an interesting old string. Well worth reading.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"My shop is one corner, and has, like most everyone's shop, stuff I haven't used in years but am afraid to throw away because I might need it"
-Barry
They'll be putting that on my tombstone.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I made three bids on this building, which is a brick structure on the old, historic courthouse square at the center of town. We are going to dive into a bigger retail presence and go for it! The owner has tentatively accepted my final bid. My Realtor is working out the details. I may be in this building next week.

It has unfinished space upstairs. It could be a really nice apartment, or a community meeting room, or ???

Lots to do, and SCARY, to dump that much money into an idea. I hope it works!

Joe


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good luck Joe.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Good luck, Joe. It seems to me that you're the type who will be successful at the venture.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dan, about motivation and throwing "stuff" away. It's been well over a year since my last post to this thread. In brief, we rented a house in Sarasota, FL for 7 months, to be sure we liked living in FL, then bought a home last July. This gave me the chance to move and reconfigure my shop twice. The thought at the time was a bit overwhelming but, along with the rest of the move, I chose to look at it as an "opportunity". Downsizing was difficult since we had no choice but to get rid of things. In retrospect, it was a good experience. My wife and I made an agreement, excluding my shop for the moment, that after one year in the house we will look at everything that remained in boxes and, unless we had a compelling reason, we would either sell it, donate it or trash it. We've been in the house 7 months now and we just reaffirmed our commitment to do that. 

About my shop. It's so easy to accumulate things in the shop because we acquire things a little at a time. When we get something new we find a place for it and move on. How many of us periodically go through our shops and say, "I don't need that so I'll get rid of it"? I envy you if you do. I'm moving in that direction, partly because of the moves and partly because of 2 experiences I recently had. The first involved a plumber. We had a plumber install a new garbage disposal for us. After he was finished, I went into my shop and pulled out a small plastic drawer that was full of various sized rubber washers. I offered them to him and he chuckled and said he had just thrown out a bunch of them since they aren't used anymore. Now, if a plumber, who's job it is to repair old faucets, has no need for them, why am I still holding on to them? The second experience involved a jig saw. I had an Craftsman jig saw, around 45 years old, that I rarely used because it was difficult to adjust to get a good cut. I used it for rough cuts and only rarely. I had to make some cutouts in a box (I'm going to post about that soon) so I treated myself and bought a new Bosch jig saw about a month ago. Wow, what a difference. I've used that more in the month that I've had it than the old one in the last 2 years. So, the question arises, why did I keep something that didn't work well? I chalk it up to inertia. 

Sorry for the long post but I think it supports my first response to the original question about motivation. What you're thinking controls what you're feeling. Is it a problem or is it an opportunity? Most of my life I've looked at the problems. In my old age I'm beginning to looking at opportunities. Although I'm still having some problems with that


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Finish and rent out the apartment. Many folks would love to live in a situation like that. There's a town square in Orange, CA (used to live there), that has upstairs apartments and people wait for years to move in. Some have converted into law offices. But you need to have a separate stairway going up. Marketing is still the key, you get busy making and setting stuff up and forget to market. But marketing is far more important than anything else. Social network marketing is a good idea and cheap dollar wise. 

Usually it takes an intense initial effort that can last months, even years, then you gain a certain momentum that requires somewhat less effort, but things can still go south pretty fast if you stop marketing efforts. Have a great and very fun grand opening. Invite a local celebrity to come, maybe someone like a local radio personality everyone knows.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

We are trying to come up with a name. 

My business is http://www.aguyintown.com I didn't want to be "Joe's Sign Shop" or "Joe's Metal Art" ... I want people to see something I made and ask the person, _"WHERE did you get that!? I want one!"_ to which they would reply, _"Oh, I got it from A Guy In Town! ... If you want one go talk to A Guy In Town ... "_

The hobby shop in which I now occupy a small, dark back room to display my metal art and signs is called "Crafts and Kustoms" They sell automobile themed items; Hot Wheels, die cast cars, collectibles, rare hub caps, etc. etc.

In this store, we will also bring in two or three (or more?) outside sources of quality items ... maybe someone who makes coo-coo clocks or bird houses or furniture out of old barn wood, maybe someone who welds gears and chains into "Steam Punk" lamps and fixtures ... maybe someone who is talented in making things out of glass or mirrors ... _who knows._

I definitely DON'T want this place to look like a thrift store or a Pick-n-Save. I want people to walk in and be _blown away_ by what they see inside. I want people to start saying, _"If you ever visit Franklin, Ky., you MUST check out ... (Name of Store)"_

OF COURSE, my CNC router table will play a big part in this story!

Joe

.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

We've got boxes in the basement that hasn't been unpacked since we moved here. That was 35 years ago.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Me too...15 yrs in our case (no pun intended).


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If you're looking for some name ideas, check out Yellow Page adverts in large cities. Try not to think of it as plagiarism...


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Whats wrong with " A Guy in Town " ??
It's different & unique. Catchy.

Boring day today....

Blackened steel letters? Let them rust.

Beat part, the awning gets rusted if not coated/sealed

just a thought


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like a guy in town, but there should be something more specific as a kicker. For example, Practical Arts on one side, Wood, Metal, Glass & Gifts on the other. I'd avoid the word Crafts because so many men hate it when wives go into such stores. 
Lasting treasures. 
Surprises & Treasures Inc.
Find It Here
Just musing about names.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That name is very non descript. You'll need something that is visible and identifies what you do like signs once did. For example, shoe repair businesses had a boot hanging off a pole, barbers had the spiral pole, apothecaries had a mortar and pestle, etc. You need something that shows what the Guy in Town does.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That name is very non descript. You'll need something that is visible and identifies what you do like signs once did. For example, shoe repair businesses had a boot hanging off a pole, barbers had the spiral pole, apothecaries had a mortar and pestle, etc. You need something that shows what the Guy in Town does.


Good example.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Back to the thread title. It sounds more like inspiration that you're seeking rather than motivation.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I do like *"A Guy In Town"* I need a good graphic artist to draw a logo that implies the fabrication of a sign out of raw material.

Arts and Parts

Metal Arts and Metal Parts

Artsy Partsy (Metal Art and items made from car parts) 

Look At That (Signs, Metal Art, Wall Decor, etc.)

Franklin Collectibles.

The Art House


There is already a place in Bowling Green called Metals N' More. That would have been a good name.

Joe

.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Look at That" is clever. 
'Art's Place'
'Steel By design'
'Steely Joe'
'Be Steel My Heart'
'Cold Steel'
'Feel the Steel'
'Tin Here'
...I'm steel theenking!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

This would work.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Custom Metal Designs? Custom Metal Art?


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

The Hobbyist said:


> I do like *"A Guy In Town"* I need a good graphic artist to draw a logo that implies the fabrication of a sign out of raw material.
> 
> No:
> A̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶P̶a̶r̶t̶s̶̶̶
> ...


I think A Guy in Town would get people talking.
Where'd ya get that? From a Guy in town. Well duh, where? A Guy in town that's the name.
Crazy metal work being made over there.
It's an offbeat catchy name and gets people well i cant explain it.

We're always looking around and seeing the same old thing.
It's refreshing to see something different and even if you
dont get it at first, you will and curiosity will take over.

Metals N' More sounds thrifty and those others seem like you're
suspended in thought or trying.

As for the sign, make it in the raw materials you work with.

Your logo is fine on the website, maybe a lil tweak here & there.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yard Art Supreme is all I can come up with, so you 're on your own.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Fabricators R Us


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I ran a motorcycle towing service in southern CommieFornia for 13 years. I struggled over the name for days, until it occurred to me that BIKE TOW would be a good name! The website _biketow.com_ was available, and the toll free number 877-biketow was also available. I later acquired 888-biketow and 866, and 855 biketow, with thoughts of expanding across the country, but I never did.

I need to step back and let the subconscious mind work on it. I will probably be jolted awake in the night with the perfect name/

Joe


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Benders and Burners


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey A Guy in Town...
@The Hobbyist

Joe, spring is coming. Make some wind chimes. Giant ones also.

Can you plasma on a rotary lathe setup?


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

UglySign said:


> Hey A Guy in Town...
> @*The Hobbyist*
> 
> Joe, spring is coming. Make some wind chimes. Giant ones also.
> ...


I have a pipe cutter attachment so I can cut round shapes. Wind chimes ... *BIG* ones ... I would need to find out what tubing gives the cleanest ring tones. 

I heard of a man in Oregon who worked for a power company. He made wind chimes in the 60 to 80 foot range, out of discarded utility poles. He used a truck wheel at the center hammer. It was said you could hear them for miles, but I have never seen them.

There is one guy who made the "singing tree." He mounted dozens of tubes cut to specific lengths, with ends that catch the wind and cause the tube to put out a tone similar to how you blow into a flute. The tones changed with the direction of the wind, and the tubes were tunes like piano keys, so the chords were pleasant to hear.

Joe


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

The Hobbyist said:


> I have a pipe cutter attachment so I can cut round shapes. Wind chimes ... *BIG* ones ... I would need to find out what tubing gives the cleanest ring tones.
> 
> I heard of a man in Oregon who worked for a power company. He made wind chimes in the 60 to 80 foot range, out of discarded utility poles. He used a truck wheel at the center hammer. It was said you could hear them for miles, but I have never seen them.
> 
> ...


I've made a bunch over the years w/ aluminum tube
didnt bother with a finish because
#1 they sounded nice, didnt feel like taking them down
#2 didnt finish them off
#3 they get ugly w/ the clunker hitting them alot w/ no matter what you use.

I plan to do them again, this time bamboo. That has a nice sound.
Also cut 1000's of copper pieces and let the wind hit it.

I've noticed on the alum ones I make if I drill the holes
to hang at around 22.5% from the top, the tone goes for a while.
Not sure of the correct percent but thats what I seem to find works.

You can get the tone simply by holding the pole w/ 2 fingers and tap it
until it sounds cool enough for ya. Get a measurement and go from there.

They dont have to be poles either. Pretty much anything can work to make a sound.
Best of all a decorative sound.

Please no PVC pipes


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Above my pay grade...
https://pages.mtu.edu/~suits/windchime.html


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Above my pay grade...
> https://pages.mtu.edu/~suits/windchime.html


YES! Thats where I found the 22.4% from


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I wonder ... if you make a tube that has a clear tone, and hang it at exactly 22.4%, on a steel tube that supports it at 22.4% from one end with a counter-balance weight, could the vibrations get BOTH tubes singing in harmony? The mind wanders ...

Joe


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

If you're gonna make wind chimes, might as well make WIND CHIMES.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

A couple of people at the local farmer's markets sell chimes cut from old gas bottles, typically 6" in diameter. Quite pleasant.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

JFPNCM said:


> A couple of people at the local farmer's markets sell chimes cut from old gas bottles, typically 6" in diameter. Quite pleasant.


Unless you get a stiff wind, then quite unpleasant. Any size wind chimes tend to irritate me after 2 or 3 minutes.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

JOAT said:


> Unless you get a stiff wind, then quite unpleasant. Any size wind chimes tend to irritate me after 2 or 3 minutes.


 @JOAT if you not into breaking wind with pipes, you could always make whirligigs


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

JOAT said:


> Unless you get a stiff wind, then quite unpleasant. Any size wind chimes tend to irritate me after 2 or 3 minutes.


Agree on the irritating sounds These ones are VERY heavy and designed more to be a gong than a chime. If the wind is stiff enough to ring them I don't care to be out there. :smile:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Then there are Aeolian harps...
https://www.homemade-dessert-recipes.com/aeolian-harp.html
aeolian harps and how to make them | Art Education Daily
http://kyleforinash.altervista.org/S/students/ErinnRogers.pdf
Aeolian harp... an instrument played by the wind | Cool Music Instrument


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey! *LIGHT BULB* that'd be a perfect '2x4 Challenge' project!!
I've been procrastinating because I couldn't think of a neat project.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

UglySign said:


> @JOAT if you not into breaking wind with pipes, you could always make whirligigs


I been looking for how to make bagpipes. Figure that way I can have fun, while still irritating the neighbors. :grin:
Maybe even start my own band.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> A couple of people at the local farmer's markets sell chimes cut from old gas bottles, typically 6" in diameter. Quite pleasant.


Wow, i bet that glass must have been pretty thick.

Whats neat is the difference in tones when using
say wood, plastic or metal.
Bamboo has a nice tone as well a bunch of sea shells.



The Hobbyist said:


> I wonder ... if you make a tube that has a clear tone, and hang it at exactly 22.4%, on a steel tube that supports it at 22.4% from one end with a counter-balance weight, could the vibrations get BOTH tubes singing in harmony? The mind wanders ...


Dont know about that but what I wonder is if at the bottoms
of the cylinders of the same length, do they make different sounds
if cut at angles?


----------



## arvind (Jun 23, 2011)

The Hobbyist said:


> I have two shops, packed with a myriad of tools and machines. I like to work with my hands to create things. Lately, I haven't even been motivated to walk out to the shops to start something. I have a serious lack of motivation I can't seem to overcome.
> 
> Christmas is coming, and normally I would be out there creating all sorts of Christmas and holiday decorations to sell or more likely, give away. I spend time on Pinterest.com looking at all of the "eye candy," and pick things I know I can produce, or modify in some manner. Nothing seems challenging.
> 
> I have the ability. I just don't have the motivation. :frown:


Which Cnc do you have


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> "Look at That" is clever.
> *'Art's Place'*
> 'Steel By design'
> 'Steely Joe'
> ...


*I like those! * This is an old thread, and a LOT has transpired since the original posts...

I bought, remodeled, upgraded and improved that store before selling it only a year later. It probably would have worked. I blame myself for my lack of conviction. Now we have this zombie apocalypse to deal with ... I am glad it is off my plate.

Joe


----------

